# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Semi Arboreal Fun.

## Gio

The carpet python group is very entertaining and remains one of my favorite species of snake.

When it is time to feed, this girl does it right!



She will attack from a perch if the prey is live or F/T. I prefer F/T but now and then the royal will refuse and I can usually get Jewel to have a crack at the prey.


Once she has it, she'll typically use the perch until the prey is subdued and start eating while suspended.


She works her way to the cage floor as she gets closer to finishing up.




   These pictures are nothing special, however they show a nice sequence of her eating style. Once she finishes, she usually climbs back up and moves over the branches/perches and then settles on the top of her rock hide under her heat panel. She is close to 7 feet long and is completely comfortable in a      48" x 24" x 24" cage.

Carpets are pretty cool!

----------

John1982 (11-10-2016),_Reinz_ (11-10-2016),_Sauzo_ (11-10-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

That's awesome! I was looking at some carpets just yesterday at the local reptile shop. I love the arboreal aspect of them. Can you post a pic of the entire enclosure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> That's awesome! I was looking at some carpets just yesterday at the local reptile shop. I love the arboreal aspect of them. Can you post a pic of the entire enclosure? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly.

----------

John1982 (11-10-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

Oh my dear god. That's a gorgeous setup. I've heard you're the one that has the fancy setups lol. What enclosure is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> Oh my dear god. That's a gorgeous setup. I've heard you're the one that has the fancy setups lol. What enclosure is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

The size is posted, but the brand is Pro-Line from Constrictors NW. There is a 3D background installed as well. I did the perches and branches on my own.



My other 2 and there is a 4th one, probably different brand on the way in the summer.

----------

John1982 (11-10-2016)

----------


## John1982

Love that enclosure, and the girl who lives there.

----------


## Gio

> Love that enclosure, and the girl who lives there.


Thanks John,

How's that Papuan olive doing sir?

----------


## Neal

Amazing setup, and some nice picture caps.

----------

Gio (11-10-2016)

----------


## KMG

My GTP says your carpet is lazy.


 :ROFL: 



That's a good size carpet you got there. I love my GTP and would love to add another arboreal snake to my collection. Ive always wanted an ETB and it may be about time to get one. I haven't added any snakes to my collection in years now.

----------

Gio (11-10-2016)

----------


## Gio

> My GTP says your carpet is lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good size carpet you got there. I love my GTP and would love to add another arboreal snake to my collection. Ive always wanted an ETB and it may be about time to get one. I haven't added any snakes to my collection in years now.


Long time no chat! 

I think you should add one of those ETB's.

I'd like to hear from somebody who has a GTP and an ETB. They are so similar and so different.

Yes, Jewel is growing. I've noticed her 3rd year seems to be a growth year. I'm guessing she'll add some more length and then some girth over the winter.

Actually my male boa constrictor is growing at 4 years old too. 

Anyhow, thanks for popping in and keep us updated if you add another arboreal monster.

----------

KMG (11-10-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Nice shots. It is VERY rare if I catch Allie eating on the floor. She always hangs off her perch and holds the mice with her body. I have recently seen her playing on the floor at night but its rare. She's like my odd colored GTP lol  :Smile: 

BTW what substrate are you using? I'm in the market for something new as Bean Farm quit selling the big bails of aspen so no more local pickup for me. So far the boa and retic guys I've talked to have been going gaga over ReptiChip and I think Jmcrook is using it too and says it is pretty awesome.

----------

Gio (11-10-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Nice shots. It is VERY rare if I catch Allie eating on the floor. She always hangs off her perch and holds the mice with her body. I have recently seen her playing on the floor at night but its rare. She's like my odd colored GTP lol 
> 
> BTW what substrate are you using? I'm in the market for something new as Bean Farm quit selling the big bails of aspen so no more local pickup for me. So far the boa and retic guys I've talked to have been going gaga over ReptiChip and I think Jmcrook is using it too and says it is pretty awesome.


I think that is Repti-Bark or Repti-Chip.

I like it but wish it was a bit smaller. It is a bit chunky and things can pass though it.

I really like to mix cypress and coco husk.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Jewel is such a pretty beastie Gio. Are those large rats she's eating now?

----------

Gio (11-11-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Jewel is such a pretty beastie Gio. Are those large rats she's eating now?


Thanks Zig,

Yeah she will eat 2 in a row sometimes. She's had 1+ pound rabbits too. The catch is she eats about every 2 months so it is on her own schedule. 

She's a very strange eater. Loves live, but will only coil slowly around F/T.

Closing in on 7 feet I'd say, and today we may try a quail dinner.

----------


## John1982

> Thanks John,
> 
> How's that Papuan olive doing sir?


Still my favorite snake to take outside. He's right around 11-12 feet now so I don't have to worry about a bird of prey flying off with him and he's pretty content to hang out in my general location. I still try to keep him away from the taller trees though - almost hooked into a pecan on our last outing but, luckily, it ended up being just out of range.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-15-2016),Gio (11-14-2016),_Prognathodon_ (11-15-2016),_Reinz_ (11-14-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Still my favorite snake to take outside. He's right around 11-12 feet now so I don't have to worry about a bird of prey flying off with him and he's pretty content to hang out in my general location. I still try to keep him away from the taller trees though - almost hooked into a pecan on our last outing but, luckily, it ended up being just out of range.


WOW!!!

I think that is maybe the ultimate snake bar none.

They are snake eaters and will take anything they can swallow from what I've read. 

Is he fairly arboreal? It sounds like it by what you've posted.

You've got something very special there IMO.

Thank you for that picture!

----------

John1982 (11-15-2016)

----------


## Reinz

That P-Olive is so cool John!

I will have no restraint whatsoever if I ever come across one of those in person.  :Rolleyes2:

----------

John1982 (11-15-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

That P-olive is absolutely gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

John1982 (11-15-2016)

----------


## John1982

> WOW!!!
> 
> I think that is maybe the ultimate snake bar none.
> 
> They are snake eaters and will take anything they can swallow from what I've read. 
> 
> Is he fairly arboreal? It sounds like it by what you've posted.
> 
> You've got something very special there IMO.
> ...


Given the option, he'll always choose up, up, & away. I sometimes let him cruise the ligustrums in the background for a bit of climbing enrichment but that's as high as I'm comfortable having to retrieve this guy - getting him down can be a real chore if he's determined to stay. I'm leaning towards something arboreal for his final enclosure design.

----------

Gio (11-15-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Given the option, he'll always choose up, up, & away. I sometimes let him cruise the ligustrums in the background for a bit of climbing enrichment but that's as high as I'm comfortable having to retrieve this guy - getting him down can be a real chore if he's determined to stay. I'm leaning towards something arboreal for his final enclosure design.


That Olive is incredible John. What size enclosure do you keep him in?

----------


## Panic2336

Lovely set up buddy!! What type of cage is that? Please upload more pictures. I'm trying to get something bigger for my ETB he's now in a 18x18x24 he's about 3ft long. https://ball-pythons.net/gallery/fil...3/img_0374.jpg

----------

Gio (11-20-2016)

----------


## Gio

> Lovely set up buddy!! What type of cage is that? Please upload more pictures. I'm trying to get something bigger for my ETB he's now in a 18x18x24 he's about 3ft long. https://ball-pythons.net/gallery/fil...3/img_0374.jpg


Thank you.

Your cage looks great for the species you have.

My current cages are Pro-Line cages from Constrictors Northwest.

This one is 48" x 24" x 24". The carpet cage.

There is a rather expensive, high quality 3D background installed. I combined thick, wood dowels wrapped in fake vines with some real tree branches for the perches. Jewel is a nearly 7 foot long coastal carpet mutt and she very comfortably fits in this cage.





The other cages. Top has our royal and it is 48" x 24" x 14". Bottom is for the boa constrictor. 48" x 30" x 20". I love the boa cage size. 



I have them all set up is similar fashion.




My next cage is more than likely coming from MONSTER CAGES or an outside shot at Animal Plastics. Not that I don't love my Pro-Lines, I do, but my newest snake is a SD x Dwarf Retic and I'm expecting him to hit 10-11'. 

I can drive, and pick up a MONSTER CAGE locally and save hundreds on shipping. The cage alone will be close to $550 for a 6' x 30" x 24" to 30" cage. 

For a reticulated python, I feel 2 separate doors is a good idea.

I hear ETBs do get larger than GTPs so you could try a Pro-Line like mine although AP cages have specialty arboreal units that are nice.

----------


## Sauzo

Two doors for a retic is a smart idea. That's why I love my AP cages with the sliding doors. Caesar is freakin smart and he sits behind his hides with his head poking out watching me lol. I bet he's learning how all this works lol. Sometimes if I have both doors open like when I'm holding Caesar and checking his cage for hidden pisses and I go to put him back, he goes in one said and then goes along the glass and pops out the other side haha.  I love my AP cages and I don't think I am going to deviate.

I'll end up getting both my boas and the retic the T25s which are the 72x30x18. I too got a Pro Line and you know, when I compare it to my AP cages, it falls pretty short. I really cant find anything about it I actually like over the AP cages. Each their own but i'm not that impressed by the Pro Lines. Mine actually sags in the center after almost 4 years, the door actually binds a little and I never set anything heavy on the top. I did hear good stuff about the Monster Cages though.

I do like the naturalistic look of your cages. I'm lazy though and keep all mine pretty simple lol.

----------


## Gio

> Two doors for a retic is a smart idea. That's why I love my AP cages with the sliding doors. Caesar is freakin smart and he sits behind his hides with his head poking out watching me lol. I bet he's learning how all this works lol. Sometimes if I have both doors open like when I'm holding Caesar and checking his cage for hidden pisses and I go to put him back, he goes in one said and then goes along the glass and pops out the other side haha.  I love my AP cages and I don't think I am going to deviate.
> 
> I'll end up getting both my boas and the retic the T25s which are the 72x30x18. I too got a Pro Line and you know, when I compare it to my AP cages, it falls pretty short. I really cant find anything about it I actually like over the AP cages. Each their own but i'm not that impressed by the Pro Lines. Mine actually sags in the center after almost 4 years, the door actually binds a little and I never set anything heavy on the top. I did hear good stuff about the Monster Cages though.
> 
> I do like the naturalistic look of your cages. I'm lazy though and keep all mine pretty simple lol.


I have zero issues with my Pro-Line cages. None at all. I actually prefer not having that post in the middle and one large drop door. I like to put in and pull out my perches and other decor without hassle. I think the HDPE plastic is better as well. Monster uses the same plastic and they are prebuilt and have thermo welded seams and ceiling supports.

I've been to the actual facility where they are built and the retic area Matt has.

They have a brand new facility they just completed work on that I'm excited to see.

But make no mistake, Ed Lilley is a hell of a good guy and his cages are made well, easy to assemble and do what they are designed to do.

I certainly don't have any qualms with other types of caging, but all 3 of my Pro-Lines are excellent and I'd recommend them to others. As a matter of fact there are very few cages that I find more attractive than my Pro-Lines.

Even still, for the larger size and feeding response of a retic, I am going to get double doors and something local to save a lot of money on shipping.

----------


## Sauzo

Oh Ed seemed fine and was very nice to deal with. As for the cage material, maybe my boa has super poop but I have about 4 stains on there I couldn't get off without using fine grit sandpaper on. I guess it is hit or miss then with the cages. I've talked to a few others who have had the same sag as me. I mean Ed said its "living plastic" but when you have to stuff about 3 pieces of cardboard on the back right corner to get the door gaps on the side to sit straight even when the cage is stacked on top of an AP cage on a table on a sheet of plywood, something is wrong lol.

My biggest gripe though was the sides of where the door meets the wall. The edges are fairly sharp and my boa actually scratched her nose on it which ended up giving me problems later on. If you look at like the AP cages the corners are all sanded smooth and rounded off so there is no edge per say. Cant say anything about Monster Cages as I haven't used those so I don't know how well they finish their cages. 

Another gripe for me is I'm not sure if its just mine or what but the floor panel can actually move up and down very slightly as the cage doesn't actually sit on the floor panel. It sits on the 2 side panels and the front panel, so there is a gap under the cage. I know my big boa when she moved around, you would actually hear the floor of the cage creak and pop which made it next to impossible to seal. I got my BP in it now and it works fine as she is only 1630 grams vs my boa.

I mean a lot of people like his cages but for me, there is no way I could recommend them over an AP cage. I'm like a freakin AP fanboi lol but their cages are pretty much exactly what I was looking for in a cage except the price of shipping for the T25s lol.

Anyways sorry to rant and derail the thread lol. I do want you to take pictures and let me know how the fit and finish is on those Monster Cages though. I've heard lots of good things and a few bad things but you will always gets a few negative responses for anything haha.

----------

